# Dual sub HT setup with Audyssy MultiEQ / DSP1124P



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

My receiver has Audyssy multiEQ XT and dual sub outputs. I have two 18" subs being driven by an inuke 6000 / DSP1124P. My preferred arrangement for the subs is one in each rear corner of the listening area (5.8m long x 7.5m wide = 19' x 25')

How should I setup the subs?

1. One in each rear corner
2. Stereo connection throughout (dual output from receiver to DSP1124 then amp)
3. EQ each sub individually using DSP1124 (setting levels for each chanel individually)
4. EQ using Audyssy MultiEQ XT

Suggestions? Would co-location be a better option (I assume not because Audyssy will fix delay and phase etc.)?


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

from what you're describing, you seem to be doing everything in the right order. Your receiver's dual sub output is more than likely just an internal "Y" splitter (mine is), so Audyssey will EQ 1 channel only but more than likely will set the delay (distance) to compensate for the fact that their is 2 subs. My subwoofer distance is not accurate but I leave it be.

I preffer the setup you have now, 1 in each corner. Being that you are using an external sub EQ, it's probably the best. I don't have an external EQ, so my subs are equidistant from each other as like I said, only 1 LFE channel is being EQ'd by Audyssey. Trying to make Audyssey's life easier 

Co-location without external EQ, would probably yield you the most accurate response (on paper) but not the smoothest response. And if stacked one on top of each other, generally yields 6db increased output. 

Also, even though I'm not sure of the "science" behind it, apparently it is better to gain match your subs than to level match them.

I stand to be corrected on all of this.

cheers.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Blueeyedfrog said:


> How should I setup the subs?
> 
> 1. One in each rear corner
> 2. Stereo connection throughout (dual output from receiver to DSP1124 then amp)
> ...


I think you will have a difficult time eq'ing each sub individually or at least it will be more work / trial and error.

We use more than one subwoofer in different locations in an attempt to smooth modal response throughout the room (or at least the listening position). If you were to measure at the listening position(s) with both subs playing (and this is how I would do it), it would make sense to send an identical eq to both subs, because you are listening to both subs. If you were to try and eq the subs independently, you would have to play each sub independently. How would you know what the combined effect would be until you tried it? Then you would be going back and forth with the eq until you got it right (which is possible if you're up for the work). If you had an eq solution that could take into account spl and phase of each subwoofer independently and combine them in an optimal manner then I would say go for it. But you have Audyssy XT and a DSP1124. They do not have these capabilities.

I would try and set subwoofer levels manually so you get the same spl from each and then eq the subs as a system using the DSP with only one set of filters applied to both subs. Then I would run Audyssy XT for the entire system.

Good Luck!:T


----------



## Blueeyedfrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks fo your replies.

Turns out the receiver I have has some sort of sub eq incorpoated into it (Audyssey multi xt 32) which apparently sets the db levels and time delay individually for two subs, then I think it eq's them as one sub. I've just finished running Audyssey calibration and it's set each sub to the correct individual distance, and during calibration, I noticed it set the db level for each sub individually - didn't bother with using the dsp1124 - which sur saves a lot of phaffing around - sounds okay on my first listen. I'll do some rew measurements to see how things are looking although that might be difficult since from memory, rew only outputs to one channel.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Turns out the receiver I have has some sort of sub eq incorpoated into it (Audyssey multi xt 32) which apparently sets the db levels and time delay individually for two subs, then I think it eq's them as one sub.


Just to (perhaps unnecessarily) clarify: Audyssey's Sub EQ HT - which does what you describe above - is in addition to MultEQ XT32.

Not all AVRs with XT32 also have Sub EQ HT (the Onkyo TX-NR818 is one example), but your Denon AVR-4311 does.


----------

